
The Internet of Snails (2015) - benbreen
http://cabinetmagazine.org/issues/58/smith.php
======
magicalhippo
Going by the title I was expecting something like RFC 1149[1]: "A Standard for
the Transmission of IP Datagrams on Avian Carriers".

[1]:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149)

~~~
jolmg
Like actual snails? I was expecting IP over printed envelopes sent through
postal delivery (aka snail mail).

------
dmazin
If you are interested in arts and culture, I couldn't recommend Cabinet
higher. For example, this article on photography's possible influence on (and
definite interaction with) the Impressionists:
[http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/54/worth.php](http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/54/worth.php).

------
nightfly
[http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Den_Den_Mushi](http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Den_Den_Mushi)

